# New Paint Scheme for 2007



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Some fantastic work done by Mike (Drifty on SOC).
Attention to detail is stunning & i suppose due to his love of Skylines. 
Will post up pics of the completed car in a few weeks when the wheels, back end & other bits near completion.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Cant wait to see it. Looks very nice!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That carbon splitter looks mad....has it had a coloured lacquer put over it ?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm....what's the name of that colour?

:thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

, I want to see the car with the kit!!!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice real nice


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks nice, cool colour schemes . . . want to see the final car . . .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wow

thats gonna look incredible!

is it gonna be called "The Green Lantern"?

mook


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

pmsl - :chuckle: 
I'm sure it will be called many things - reliable, unreliable, fast, crap etc etc
Depends on what it does on the strip I guess, no use having all show & no go. 



Mookistar said:


> wow
> 
> thats gonna look incredible!
> 
> ...


----------



## oilman (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking sweet.

Cant wait to see the whole thing.

Cheers

Guy.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Don't tease us with those pics, we need to see the finished article! Stunning work, should look great when completed.:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

waw....can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

im not to sure myself really, im not much of a fan of sparkle like paint.

i very much liked your old scheme none the less though!

i guess i'll have to wait to see the finished product:thumbsup:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Pics! pics! pics!!opcorn:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

When are you planning on finishing this ?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Expect the car to be fully finished by the end of April (hopefully) ready for the first comp on the 6th may at S Pod.
If it's not then we could run with last years engine or wait until the next comp in June & test in may instead.

An awful lot of changes to the car from last year & a lot of parts still awaiting delivery due in the next 2 weeks so touch & go for May at the moment. 



L14M0 said:


> When are you planning on finishing this ?


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

sparkle sparkle

that thing better really go to make up for its show


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Never any guarantees in life but should be significantly quicker than last year & last year wasnt bad for the cars first year considering it was running on the std gearbox & being developed  

We shall see.




GTRBrian said:


> sparkle sparkle
> 
> that thing better really go to make up for its show


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks fantastic John  I really look forward to seeing your progress this season mate.

Mike really does know his stuff doesn't he....


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I do like the green!! 

Is that a green lacquer on the carbon splitter?? :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

i want to see it finished its very unique, in the sun its gonna shine real nice


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Completion getting closer, fingers crossed for japshow but it is really touch & go & not guaranteed by any means.
As far as i'm aware 9.2 is the best time worldwide for a GTST regardless of engine configuration & suspension so that has to be the target for what's left of 2007 - nothing is ever guaranteed but noone can say that it's down to a lack of effort :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I take it it is a new shell for 2007??

Will it be all new, or a development of last years car?

Fantastic job. Hopefully no traction problems this year then!!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

same shell scott - become too attached to her now to bin it  
seems weird looking at pics 2 years ago when it was bog std



Scott said:


> I take it it is a new shell for 2007??
> 
> Will it be all new, or a development of last years car?
> 
> Fantastic job. Hopefully no traction problems this year then!!!


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Ha ha ha, proper bo!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> ....become too attached to her know to bin it



Well it looks to me like you binned most of the shell!!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> seems weird looking at pics 2 years ago when it was bog std


I know that feeling John! 

You just couldn't resist spilling the beans over here could you... I don't blame you though..I've told myself many a time to stop posting pics and just surprise people with a completed car but I just can't help myself


----------



## oilman (Jul 16, 2004)

John,

Still over a month to go.

Fingers crossed for you and look forward to seeing you unleash the beast at Japshow hopefully

Cheers
Simon & Guy


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

can you play a tune on that thing in the last pic yet


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

yes after a dozen vodka red bulls  




Andy W said:


> can you play a tune on that thing in the last pic yet


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

should make a right racket after our next night out then :squintdan :chuckle:


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

looking good fella and should put down some good times with the new suspenshion setup

as far as am aware the fastest gtst is 8.625 on MT 26x10x15 tires could be one somewhere that is lower but not sure


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking awesome.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

"Holy Moly Batman!"  

:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Really appreciate the info - any back up info ie/ video or anything else to prove the 8.6? - would love to know that if we do a time then it's official  



drifter-boy said:


> looking good fella and should put down some good times with the new suspenshion setup
> 
> as far as am aware the fastest gtst is 8.625 on MT 26x10x15 tires could be one somewhere that is lower but not sure


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaamn, there's not much left of that shell !

Looks like a monster


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

trackday addict 

here is the link to the car 
1991 Nissan Skyline GTSt 1/4 mile Drag Racing timeslip specs 0-60 - DragTimes.com

there was a time slip up but i cant seam to see it at the minute so dont know if its been removed or not but it was there will do some digging about see if i can find some more info on it for you 

thanks


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

If it's genuine then :clap: :flame: 
Would be great to get confirmation from someone & a date/time when it was done & even better timeslip or video & name of the track?.
jesus that is quick :bowdown1: 




drifter-boy said:


> trackday addict
> 
> here is the link to the car
> 1991 Nissan Skyline GTSt 1/4 mile Drag Racing timeslip specs 0-60 - DragTimes.com
> ...


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Brilliant progress in the last 10 days 
Front bulkhead virtually done, the rear arches are finished but left out the car at the mo to make putting the floor in easier.
Bellhousing has arrived from the States which is great news & the only worry now is the clutch but fingers crossed should be here in the next 2 weeks.
Had a test fit on the front spoiler today & thank god we did,the car has dropped 3 " in height with the suspension changes so cutting to be done !

Gary has made fantastic progress on the engine so all coming together bit by bit.

Huge thanks to Mike for the paintjob - pictures dont do it justice


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

It sure is coming along nicely!!! :smokin: :smokin: 

So how come the exterior paint is finished, but the engine bay is still being built???
Wouldn't it have been best to finish the shell first??


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Purely down to timing Scott - we knew the body chopping & tubbing wouldnt be finished until May/june & there would not have been the time to spray the car afterwards. So sprayed first & so far no major scratches/gouges - can paint the engine bay etc when finished.



Scott said:


> It sure is coming along nicely!!! :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> So how come the exterior paint is finished, but the engine bay is still being built???
> Wouldn't it have been best to finish the shell first??


----------



## oilman (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow JB looks sweet, just maybe the Brolley Dolly will come in handy at Japfest!

Ross has booked Miss Poland apparantly to drape Dragon 07! 

Cheers
Simon


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looks awsome that mate, loving the new colour

Lean mean green machine

James.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

great color scheme and painted very nicely


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks great, cant wait to see it sitting low on the deck. Sheet metal work looks liek a nightmare job, the hours must be massive!!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well a good chance of being able to run at Japshow now  
Great progress - bellhousing & gearbox in, clutch due next week - thank god 

All of the internal panels including floor are pretty much done & off to the paint shop tomorrow & Monday. :smokin: 

Will take the turbo & new plenum in next week to make sure all fits ok space wise & if ok engine bay sprayed etc. 

Doubt if I'll get any tracktime in before Japshow as it's going to be bloody tight to finish but who cares - got to start back sometime & somewhere & just cant wait to drive the car - its been ages (Oct 06). 
Will no doubt take some time to set up but just glad to be getting closer to driving it again.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

done this for my mate (took 2 minutes) quite funny lol


----------

